# August 2018 Slingshot Build Challenge



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Good evening, sling-folk!

It has been a crazy week for me. I landed a big promotion and moved from the Web section of the company to the Buyer section. Long story short, dream promotion.

It has helped to ease the pain of my failed July Challenge sling. (I still plan to epoxy/resin fill that hollows fork and bring it back from the dead, of course, but woe is me)

This month I want to talk about the shooting I've been doing more of lately as I've had less time to go out and do a *full-size* shoot.

You probably guessed it, I want to do BB Shooters. I talk about them often, and enjoy both metallic .177's, pellets in the same size, and plastic airsoft BB's, which are roughly the same size.

If you're well set up a BB frame can be accurate to 20, 25 feet easily. The trick is to use less rubber! Scouts' Honor! (pun intended)

Here's the thing about BB Shooters, though. In my experience they don't necessarily have to be small, large, or have forks. More so than full-size lead/steel launchers, the size of the ammo facilitates more freedom in design. In fact, I find that my Scout is actually uncomfortably large when shooting BB's. Ring-slings and small pocket-able stick slings are super BB friendly, especially when you consider how much less rubber you have to tote along with it. I've seen some here include integral ammo holders for BB's, which I might try to emulate.. and if you're using metal BB's, a magnet will carry a whole session's worth of steel easy-peasy.

Biodegradable plastic Airsoft BB's are a choice option for chasing off pests harmlessly, and for indoor use the occasional bounce-back from the catchbox aint gonna wreck your TV or put a thumping on anything. Talk about an ounce of prevention!

As a career cheap-o, I also like how wallet-friendly BB's can be.. Fortunately our hobby is kind to cheap-os.

So this month put together a *dedicated BB shooter*. It can be as simple or as complicated as you like, and I'm looking forward to what some of you mad-scientist types might come up with! We want as much participation as possible, as usual, and you're not limited to one entry!

As usual, pics along the building process are always welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> Good evening, sling-folk!
> 
> It has been a crazy week for me. I landed a big promotion and moved from the Web section of the company to the Buyer section. Long story short, dream promotion.
> 
> ...


I like the heck out of my Dead Ringer by SS. I always shoot it last when my fingers are cooked. Yup, think I want a Chubby Dead Ringer...!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I never shot BB's before and until Mako Pat sent me a couple small PFS I never used bands light enough so this is going to be different for me. So I'm in!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha!! I was just thinking of such a thing this morning. I need a nice little frame with light banding so I can plink at work on lunch or at break.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, sling-folk!
> ...


Okay. Upcycling a wine bottle stand of 30 years ago. It is dense and purty. Time to fiddle!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thinking about it. But I have toooo much BB shooters already  So it would have to be something unusual.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

OK, I'll have a crack at this. I've got a natural that should do the trick and a few boardcut blanks to choose from. Maybe one for tubes and one for flats.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > SlingNerd said:
> ...


I'm tapping out. After two attempts to whittle a fat Dead Ringer out of the wrong material I'm going back to the bullpen. In my frustration I put together a BB-Shooter out of the junk bin. It made me feel a little better, just a little.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

ash said:


> OK, I'll have a crack at this. I've got a natural that should do the trick and a few boardcut blanks to choose from. Maybe one for tubes and one for flats.


Haven't seen you here for a long time. Maybe since HDPE age


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

stej said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll have a crack at this. I've got a natural that should do the trick and a few boardcut blanks to choose from. Maybe one for tubes and one for flats.
> ...


Yeah, that's about right. A lot has changed since then, but slingshots are still fun!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Okay, I'm going to give this one a go if I can find the time to actually finish something for once.

I have 2 BB shooters started for the August build challenge, one is a PFS from Magnolia branch, and the other is just a small

shooter from a Maple branch.

Here's a couple pics so far..............hope this works, still haven't gotten the hang of uploading pics to a post.

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:3338]
[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:3338]




  








Magnolia PFS BB Shooter.1




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 8, 2018











  








Magnolia PFS BB Shooter.2




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 8, 2018











  








2018 August Maple BB Shooter.3




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 8, 2018


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's some progress. I'm not 100% sure, but I reckon this fork is probably Pohutukawa from a storm damaged tree in Bellevue Park, Auckland:

https://goo.gl/maps/PyQkw7JiTC82


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Pecan BB Shooter

I have had this pecan fork drying for about a year.










Pecan Nattie
.60 mm Blue SUMEIKE, 1/2" to 1/4" taper, 10" active length, shooting 3/4 butterfly.
Microfiber BB pouch.
Rubber plugs, bands over the top.
Daisy BB's and Airsoft .20 grams.

The build along pics are in the gallery.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@cpu_melt_down: that's a sweet little natural!

The band set also seems to be about right.

Good work!


----------



## BTO (May 15, 2018)

My contribution to this build challenge. I have seen severel slingshots build from a figure 8 descender ring. My slingshot this month is inspired by those slingshots but built from a natural fork. Shoots nice and is almost comfortable to hold.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Today's progress involves some sanding and fork tip shaping on the natural and the introduction of a kwila Fury that I started some time ago, but will now finish as a BB shooter.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

very nice Ash and BTO


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I was coming up blank as to anythink I wanted to build for a BB shooter. Then @Northerner came to the rescue with the fine copy of @Beanflip designed JellyBean. Yes, I wanted somethink like that.

So I slapped my JellyBean down on a piece of 5mm birch ply, traced it, penciled in square tips and cut it out. I sanded a little, but not much. With thin ply, I'm willing to live with surface imperfections, instead of sanding away any thickness! It didn't turn out as lovely as Northerners, but I'm actually a fan of shooters from this thin but stiff wood.

Banded her up with 1632 tubes on tabs - cause I love that combination. Shooting butterfly, I can plink with BBs, steel up to 3/8, or 5/8 marbles.

Great challenge!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, this is as close as I can come to a BB shooter. My model was the Coyote designed by Joey. His are maple ply, this is plain birch ply. Finished with linseed oil and some wax. One difference in the frame is mine is set up for tubes so I put rockers in the fork tips. Set up for OTT as was intended at the creation of the world. I used the lightest tubes I have and they are not really light enough. I only have a dozen or so BB's left that Pat gave me and I shot them and yeah they are fast but to hard for me to keep hold of. I thing I'm going to shoot 5/16 out of it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice looking Coyote!

Qualifies as a BB shooter in my book!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice looking :violin:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

very nice BSD, looks extremely comfy, and I like the fork " dimples " at the top for the tubes to rest in.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Nice looking Coyote!
> 
> Qualifies as a BB shooter in my book!


Thanks Ray. I keep looking at that PFS you used in your last video. Now THAT"S a nice looking little plinker.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

nike said:


> Nice looking :violin:


Thank you Nike!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

SHAGGYGA said:


> very nice BSD, looks extremely comfy, and I like the fork " dimples " at the top for the tubes to rest in.


Thanks SHAGGYA. I find the tubes drifting off to the side sometimes when I'm messing around trying to speed shoot. The dimples fix that. Of course if you wrap and tuck your tubes on it never happens in the first place but using the method on this shooter it helps.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is a cool little maple fork I had. I just rounded the fork tips off a bit and sanded them smooth. I soaked it a few hours in BLO. The thin TBG bands work great for .177 BBs


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

A little more progress on the Magnolia PFS BB Shooter for August.......it is at this minute, soaking in a bag of BLO.





  








Magnolia PFS BB Shooter.3




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 17, 2018




 August 2018 " possible Slingnerd challenge entry " ......now sanded, lightly roasted, ready for...










  








Magnolia PFS BB Shooter.4




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 17, 2018


__
1



August 2018 Slingnerd entry, ready for BLO, but just a size ref. in the hand.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don’t shoot bbs but thought I’d give this a go. Here’s a walnut champ with olive swells


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I don't shoot bbs but thought I'd give this a go. Here's a walnut champ with olive swells


Me neither but what the heck right. Bedsides that ya done great Joe, that champ is awesome! Really nice!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Here is a cool little maple fork I had. I just rounded the fork tips off a bit and sanded them smooth. I soaked it a few hours in BLO. The thin TBG bands work great for .177 BBs


Don't get much more natural than that does it. I like it.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

SHAGGYGA said:


> A little more progress on the Magnolia PFS BB Shooter for August.......it is at this minute, soaking in a bag of BLO.


I like the butt on that and the low forks as well. The BLO will bring the shade and the grain out even more. Good looking shooter. Are you really going to shoot BB's with it?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Man! I'm late! I just saw this post right now. 12:57 AM on the 18th. I always want to do something new if I can. I'd best get my rear in gear.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Man! I'm late! I just saw this post right now. 12:57 AM on the 18th. I always want to do something new if I can. I'd best get my rear in gear.


Listen Flip if your have to call off work or miss family responsibilities to get it done don't sweat it. Ill be happy to write you an excuse note with darn good well thought out lies on it and sign Hula's name to it. We're there for you man.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

No! No, I can't involve others in my Personal Tragedy! :bawling: I'll...soldier through...somehow. :uhoh:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Here's my bb shooter. A frameless, pouchless rig made from the rubber band they wrap around your arm when you give blood. I was shooting airsoft bbs and cut up mardi gras beads. I was hitting a can size target pretty well at 13 feet.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> SHAGGYGA said:
> 
> 
> > A little more progress on the Magnolia PFS BB Shooter for August.......it is at this minute, soaking in a bag of BLO.
> ...


Thanks BD, maybe based off your comment, I will call this one " Phat Bottom Girl ", lol. BB's were the intended projectile, or airsoft BB's, why, you have a better option that I would be happy to entertain ? I am certainly newer than most at this, so I am open to any and all comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc.....


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Today is final sanding and first oiling day...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

SHAGGYGA said:


> Buckskin Dave said:
> 
> 
> > SHAGGYGA said:
> ...


Man that's perfect. :bowdown: Phat bottom girls make the rocken world go round.. I didn't really have any other suggestions for ammo, But that just seems like some serious bands and some 7/16th steel would do it justice if you know what I mean.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> SHAGGYGA said:
> 
> 
> > Buckskin Dave said:
> ...


Hmmm......I don't know BD, if I'd trust heavy bands on this one, especially since I kinda dimpled or grooved out a thumb rest for support, and it is only Magnolia, which is fairly soft.....was just thinking of some thin, maybe tapered bands dedicated strictly for BB's ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

SHAGGYGA; Cut that frame out of 1/4" steel and go for it. No worries about band strength or breaking the forks.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cut out, sanding. 9 days left; I think I can make it. :screwy:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> SHAGGYGA; Cut that frame out of 1/4" steel and go for it. No worries about band strength or breaking the forks.


What I should have done Jollyroger, is NOT put in a thumb groove and just left the natural thickness there, and then I wouldn't be worried it

about giving way . It is still pretty strong, so I think some light bands on it will be okay.

I do have about an 8-9 ft. long piece of 1/4" aluminum L angle, that's about 4" wide on the flats........hmmmmm


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

SHAGGYGA said:


> Buckskin Dave said:
> 
> 
> > SHAGGYGA said:
> ...


Oh I get it. Ive never worked with Magnolia, must be a bit like sassafras in that its pretty but not strong. .


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> SHAGGYGA; Cut that frame out of 1/4" steel and go for it. No worries about band strength or breaking the forks.


Yup darn near indestructible. The only worry you might have is dropping it on your toe.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

This is the same design as last months challenge..not intended for B.B.s but will be right at home this ones flat 12mm cut from a blackthorn fork


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks great Brooks, I like the shape and the grain came right out on it. Real sweet little shooter.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a sweet piece Mr. B. Good size, nice shape and cool colors.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm done!

One Pohutukawa natural named Belle and one Kwila AshCat Fury adorned with a 1950s NZ Army shirt button.









Belle the natty was collected in Bellevue Park in Auckland. It's banded with Sanctband Grey.









The Fury is tubed with single 2040 tied to paracord tabs.









I don't have any BBs, but a chrony test of each with 1/4" steel gave 217 and 221fps.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> This is the same design as last months challenge..not intended for B.B.s but will be right at home this ones flat 12mm cut from a blackthorn fork


That's beautiful Mr. Brooks.........that Blackthorn looks a lot like Eastern Red Cedar, on the reddish part of the fork.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

ash said:


> I'm done!
> 
> One Pohutukawa natural named Belle and one Kwila AshCat Fury adorned with a 1950s NZ Army shirt button.
> 
> ...


Very nice Ash...........Belle looks almost identical to one I'm working on out of Magnolia, but mine's a bit chunkier I believe, but basically same shape, and even the grain characterics are similar.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> SHAGGYGA said:
> 
> 
> > Buckskin Dave said:
> ...


Magnolia I would say is a bit like Poplar I guess.....soft, but fairly strong if thick enough ? I made a Sassafras flute once, in the Key of F#, and man BSD, that was the sweetest smelling flute I ever worked on.......made another once out of Camphor wood, smelled just like Campho Phenique, lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

6 days!!!!!!!!!!!!! anic: anic:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I just put BB bands on my July Chalice Challenge Build and problem solved.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

In the BLO right now.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Finally got around to trying out an idea I had a while back of using golf tees as peg heads.

Small oak natural with wooden golf tee peg heads.























Banded with 1/2" Gold's Gym blue, GZK microfiber pouch, shooting BB's and airsoft.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Spruce is a conifer and not that stout. But as tips for a peg head is Way Cool! Good thinkin'!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

This particular brand of tees claim to be 100% hardwood; I searched but could not find out what species.

Regardless, this is still a BB shooter...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

SHAGGYGA said:


> Very nice Ash...........Belle looks almost identical to one I'm working on out of Magnolia, but mine's a bit chunkier I believe, but basically same shape, and even the grain characterics are similar.


Cool! I have a chunkier magnolia version of this one in the progress box, too! Maybe they'll be twins?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys here is my B.B. shooter it’s an idea from a fellow from other forum Slingshotnew thanks for the idea .U can shoot tubes or flats it is about 3x2 and 3/16 thick flat bar iron.It is a little over kill but the price was right if I like I will do in aluminum feels ok in hand and does not take up much room.Turned out not bad for my first shot at it


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Btw all the frames r great there is a lot of talent here and great ideas and also like to thank slingnerd for keeping things interesting and fresh .A lot of fun guys


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Here 'Tis. I only had to rip o..Ahem! be inspired by 5 others, Starship, Shuttlecraft,..Phazer?









































The Jury is still out about how it shoots. So far I have gotten best results with a side presentation, basically instinctive with both eyes open. Because of the forward slant of the fork, I guess, it slaps. I started with 1632 on tabs and it was whacking me even with 3/8th's. I tried TBB on 10 mm and it worked okay, but broke fast. 13mm seems to be alright with minimal slap even with Airsoft. I am going to try again with a more upright, rounded fork. It is what it is. :iono:

Thanx for Lookin'!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Here 'Tis. I only had to rip o..Ahem! be inspired by 5 others, Starship, Shuttlecraft,..Phazer?
> IMG_1943.JPG
> IMG_1957.JPG
> IMG_1964.JPG
> ...


I'm in love!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx! I actually made a template for this if anyone wants it and I can clean it up.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow Flipgun that’s really cool Man U went right out sweet


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Thanx! I actually made a template for this if anyone wants it and I can clean it up.


That is awesome! I for one would be interested in a template.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx Guys! I'll post it when I clean it up and figure out how.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a fine looking shooter. I love it!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You hit a homerun with that slingshot @flipgun!

I'll be looking for template!

Your experience with finding the right balance for BB bands is so familiar. I don't know how many times I've banded up a BB shooter only to switch to 5/16 or 3/8! LOL!

You do good work on deadline, buddy!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow. Great work, flipgun!


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

How many bb,s do you shoot at a time ?? The one I set up shoots 12 to 15 at a time guess it would be like a Shotgun Effect!! but it is interesting to shoot!!WS


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx Everyone! The positive feed back i way appreciated,



Water Snake 2 said:


> How many bb,s do you shoot at a time ?? The one I set up shoots 12 to 15 at a time guess it would be like a Shotgun Effect!! but it is interesting to shoot!!WS


One at a time.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Here 'Tis. I only had to rip o..Ahem! be inspired by 5 others, Starship, Shuttlecraft,..Phazer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just to cool man..and absolutely beautiful


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you! I am pleased that you think so!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Love it Flip. The different woods blend so well it almost looks like it grew that way. Great work man.

All right then, whats up for Sept? Wheres Sling Nerd?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"whats up for Sept? Where's Sling Nerd?"

Ammasayin! Bringit!

No pressure. :imslow:

Maybe a TTF? They ain't that common and there seems to be a bit of a Hatfield/McCoy on this subject.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm not dead!

Just dead tired.

And dead busy.

I'll post a September Challenge as soon as possible. This month was great.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> "whats up for Sept? Where's Sling Nerd?"
> 
> Ammasayin! Bringit!
> 
> ...


TTF? :banghead: :nono: :thumbsdown: That's an abomination against the rules of nature. Does this make me a Hatfield or a McCoy? AAAAHHHHHH FFFFIIIIIIINNNNNEEEEE Ill make one. Rules is made to be broken. But I ain't gonna shoot it! :cursin:  Im not. :blush: Not kidding I wont.   Well, I gotta test it.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > "whats up for Sept? Where's Sling Nerd?"
> ...


Haha embrace it buddy!????


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm in...

My challenge is make one that meets both criteria... https://slingshotforum.com/topic/112284-altoids-slingshot-contest/

This should really send Buckskin Dave over the edge! A TTF in an Altoids tin anic:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys! That was just a suggestion on my part. SN is running this ship. He'll which way we're going soon enough. :whisper:


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I'm in...
> 
> My challenge is make one that meets both criteria... https://slingshotforum.com/topic/112284-altoids-slingshot-contest/
> 
> This should really send Buckskin Dave over the edge! A TTF in an Altoids tin anic:


Sigh, :shakehead: CPU, Ill not curse thee or revile thee,,,,,but I would cut the bands on thy slingshot. :devil:


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Guys! That was just a suggestion on my part. SN is running this ship. He'll which way we're going soon enough. :whisper:


Okeydoky Flip. Means I have time for another ice cold brewed beverage. Shame though, just when I was broaden my ways of thinking. Heck with that any way.


----------

